# Morningstar



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Did you guys get out today ? The weather looked a little pooey today...small craft advisory and all. I'm headed out in the AM. I was looking forward to a report.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Duke,*

Their trip on the MS was cancelled so they went back to AI, such is life. See the report on the Maryland board...Tightlines

AI report


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Duke we got rained out on Saturday, 
how did you do on Sunday? 

Heard it may have been a "little"
bumpy out there. But that is all
subjective.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

We got out but fishing was slow. Your average guy had 6-10 keepers. I did not count but I think I kept about 8-10 seabass and threw back several keepers which did not meet my standards for the day. I also had a tog of about 4 pounds that I caught on the top hook of my high low rig which was dressed with a fairly large chartreuse tube body teaser! That fish must have been hungry. When I caught the tog I noticed it had a large amount of milt coming out of it. When I got home to fillet it guess what I found inside...eggs! Hermaphrodite? They are polygeneous(sp?). It was extremely rough and I'd say close to half of the boat puked. It has been a long time since I have seen so many sickies at once. There was a large swell most of the day I'd say around 6 feet, but pretty long period. Lots of rolling, but we were not pounding. It fell out later in the afternoon, but buy then it was too late for many. The cabin was kinda crowded. Overall it was a good trip even if the fishing was slow. Great captain and mate. I'll be going again soon. By the way, before we left the dock I saw a triggerfish swimming around the boat. I thought I was crazy, but when I read Sue Fosters fishing report this evening she mentioned several trigger fish being caught.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice report*

Yeah those were Anthony's triggerfish that he caught at OC Inlet on sandfleas! LOL word travels fast. Looks like they are in early.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the report Jason! I'm just glad you guys are fisherman and not english teachers. I should proof read more carefully before I post. I don't want to look like boob.


----------

